# BYD's First Electric Vehicle in North America Will Be K9 Bus



## GrapeApe (Feb 5, 2011)

*K9 Bus??*

But we've had *RTD* here in Los Angeles for ages! Doesn't sound like an improvement hahaha

(local joke: RTD stands for Real Tired Dog)


----------

